# Flounder Trip 5-19-10



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

went 11 for 11 sized 12 to 21"


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice looking box of flounder. With the lack of wind in the day, I would think it would be a good night to find them. Gene


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck! I know how many you will get if you dont...


----------

